# :: ECS Tuning :: NEW!! Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housing Cap - Audi 4.2L (non -FSI)



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Dress up your engine bay with a durable, attractive ECS billet aluminum oil filter cap. Engineered to prevent the problems that come with plastic caps, this direct-fit replacement is an ECS exclusive.

An integrated 19mm hex-head eliminates the need for special removal tools, making fluid changes a simple task. The strength of aluminum will prevent cracks and mangled threads common on the stock unit. And the appearance of anodized aluminum is more befitting your engine than molded plastic.

Designed by ECS Tuning engineers, this billet oil filter cap is a must-have addition.

Aluminum > Plastic

*Click HERE to order or for more information*











Fits:
Audi 4.2L Engines (non-FSI)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Have an oil service coming up? Replace your cap when you change your oil! 



Jason


----------

